# 2002 Outback 25RSS



## bulldogfamily6 (May 28, 2004)

Imagine my surprise when I was looking at travel trailers on Ebay to find a 2002 Outback. It is located in Mount Vernon, Ohio, over 800 miles from where we live, or we would be checking it out. I wanted to share this info in case it would be of some use to someone.

The item # is: 2481071903

Last bid this A.M. - $8,600.00

The pictures look real nice. Hope this will help out.

Have a good weekend. sunny


----------

